# Me chilling with my new balls



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Ball pythons of course....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sweet dude, my roomate is trying to breed jungle pastel bps. is that what kind those are?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Nah, one is just a regular female, and the other is a spider male. Both have been breeding for the last couple years...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

true, thats cool man. yours are much bigger than my boys, thats probably why he hasnt had success yet. i was never a snake person, and i still am not really, but ball pythons are really cool.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

um...more shots of the tank please!!!!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

i love the spider ball morph. have you produced another one from your breedings?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I just bought those 2 ball pythons yesterday, I haven't bred anything yet. I'll post pics of everything I produce when the time comes!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Aaronic said:


> I just bought those 2 ball pythons yesterday, I haven't bred anything yet. I'll post pics of everything I produce when the time comes!


sounds good man good luck 
and dont forget to take pics


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WHy would my sisters BP be so small?
Does the size of the tank and feeding determine the girth?
Its about 4 ft long and thin. I will try to get pics.
She only feeds it 4 mice at a time...no rats.
Could that be it?
Its in a 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

notaverage said:


> WHy would my sisters BP be so small?
> Does the size of the tank and feeding determine the girth?
> Its about 4 ft long and thin. I will try to get pics.
> She only feeds it 4 mice at a time...no rats.
> ...


Ball pythons only grow to 4-5 feet, but they should be thick like the ones in my pic. 4 mice at a time? Try to feed one appropriately sized rat every week or so. Feed a rat that is a little thicker than the thickest point of the snakes body, and it should bulk up in no time.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Its head is like an inch wide.
Its going to fit around a rat the width of it body?
If thats the case I will tell her to do that.
I think that she was having problems finding rats where she is...that may be why she was feeding mice.
I guess time will tell.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Those are some good lookin snakes







...Do they ever try and bite you? Cuz i know BP's are supposed to be pretty laid back snakes but the one i had was mean as hell and was always biting me...they have sharp teeth too


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice snakes, but that tank is sweet!


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

irishfan 689 said:


> Its head is like an inch wide.
> Its going to fit around a rat the width of it body?
> If thats the case I will tell her to do that.
> I think that she was having problems finding rats where she is...that may be why she was feeding mice.
> ...


They can eat things much larger than the size of their head... If you can't get rats, try to get the biggest mice possible, but they will most likely be too small. Are you feeding live or frozen/thawed?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

awesome fish and snakes dude. GL on breeding those pythons


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> Its head is like an inch wide.
> Its going to fit around a rat the width of it body?
> If thats the case I will tell her to do that.
> I think that she was having problems finding rats where she is...that may be why she was feeding mice.
> ...


They can eat things much larger than the size of their head... If you can't get rats, try to get the biggest mice possible, but they will most likely be too small. Are you feeding live or frozen/thawed?
[/quote]

Live
He wouldnt touch the Frozen/thawed.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Shawn has some cool snakes but search else ware you will find better deals but if you are looking ot get big dollers look for pie, pastel, praticaly the ones that cost like 15 thousand - 40 thousand and I do believe more but that might be where you will get the big coin hit the reptile expos you will meet thos who will help you out on your aventure.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

im chilling with these things right noww they are amazingggg awsomee snakess aaronicc


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

that spider is awsum... if i wouldnt have gotten my albino, it would have been a spider-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice balls.. gl with the breeding.. do you have rack system? or glass tank?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Rack system....


----------

